# Two Steps Foreward,One Step Back



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, as stated before, I intend to pursue the "ski" mounted type of plunge routing. I got my table renovation finished to better suit the needs of the big Hitachi that was purchased just for that purpose. Now the router I wanted to put on skis is an older Bosch 1613 EVS, that has become one of my favorite routers. It has a very smooth plunge action and has 3/8" holes for the rods.

Now a couple months ago my father in law was over and saw my set of brass template guides. He did'nt know what they were so I showed him how they work and told him that I would like to find a larger set. I did'nt know he was even paying attention but apparently he did an internet search or something because on my birthday he gave me a set of the larger 1 1/2" guides (I think there from Lee Valley).

So tonight I quickly made a 8" round sub base that accepts the new guides. Only to find that the aperature of the Bosch will not allow me to change guides.I can put the guide in the base and mount it to the router but theres not enough clearance to grip the nut and make a change once mounted. So it looks like I'm in the market for a new router. I allready have 4, but I've heard you can't even enter the state of Colorado without at least 3 times that many. 

Right now the new Craftsmen 2 base combo is looking pretty good for the price and I've heard they have a very smooth plunge. But I'd like to here from the guys that have been using it for awhile. To see what they think of it for this type of application.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rusty, the best advice I can give you is to find a router with the biggest opening and the largest holes for the skis, both of my Makita's answer this description. 1/2" or even 12mm
ski rods are far less prone to sag than 3/8".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

I have two of the NEW type CarftsMan routers one is setup with the skis all the time, it works great for that job, here's a snapshot see below,,, some time I agree with Harry and sometimes I don't the Makita router is a great router but in order to get the big holes for the bigger rods the router must be the 3HP one and it a be over kill for most plunge jobs or to say hand router jobs the 2HP Craftsman has all the power you need I think, but yes it will only take up to 3/8" dia. rods but you can always make a new base plate with a 3" hole if you need to but the one I made was for the bigger brass guides 1 3/4" Oak_Park type/Lee Valley type,,, I also found out that the 3/8" rods don't sag when you use a nut and a big fender washer on both side of the ski jigs to push the load out to a 1 1/2" load spot,,,to keep the rods from sagging I keep them adjusted as close as I can to the template frame box/holding frame...

I have used the Craftssman many times and most of the time it's set at the number one spot for speed and sometimes on the number two spot and it's works very well , the router is hard to beat for the price you get the best of two worlds for only a 100.oo bucks ( combo set with a standard base and plunge base, with a speed control device and a built light on top of that... ) plus one other kicker if you have a PC the router motor will just slip right in the same base...on both...it has a great little safety item on it with a green light telling you the router is plugged into the outlet just a reminder to uplug it when working on the bit change...that's a nice touch... 



===================




RustyW said:


> Well, as stated before, I intend to pursue the "ski" mounted type of plunge routing. I got my table renovation finished to better suit the needs of the big Hitachi that was purchased just for that purpose. Now the router I wanted to put on skis is an older Bosch 1613 EVS, that has become one of my favorite routers. It has a very smooth plunge action and has 3/8" holes for the rods.
> 
> Now a couple months ago my father in law was over and saw my set of brass template guides. He did'nt know what they were so I showed him how they work and told him that I would like to find a larger set. I did'nt know he was even paying attention but apparently he did an internet search or something because on my birthday he gave me a set of the larger 1 1/2" guides (I think there from Lee Valley).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry, I have a Makita 3612C, I use it in the table, and in the hand held positions. I love this router. However, not sure this will answer Rusty's question since all my guides are Oak Park. But, I have to agree, find one with a larger opening.
Another thing, Rusty, go to your local sears, take the new quide with you, ask a sales rep to help you decide rather it will fit/work.
If you do go with the craftsman, you should have plenty of room. I also have the "professional combo", both fixed and plunged base. Not as heavy I had feared it to be but a fun router in any case.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

Just a NOTE about the 1 3/4" guides THEY WILL NOT Fit you will need to make a new base plate for them, BUT I'm sure you now know how to do that...after I saw your posting how to make a new base plates... 


===========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Ken., my main router is the 3612C and I have used 50mm (2") guides with it, most of Tom's routers are 3612 and 3612C plus a few Hitachi and a Triton. For all but very small or trimming jobs it's like cars, you can never have too much power! I can, and often do small jobs with the big machine but I can't do BIG jobs with a small one. But, do bear in mind that a big single speed router kicks like a mule when started, so in my book soft start/variable speed is essential. Here endeth tomorrows lesson for Rusty!


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Just to toss in my own 2 cents...

I have the Bosch 1617EVSPK (fixed and plunge base kit). I bought a Jasper base plate that takes regular PC guide bushings for $24. (too lazy and not enough time to make a base plate). I have room in the 1617 to tighten the collar on the guide.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

harrysin said:


> Hi Ken., my main router is the 3612C and I have used 50mm (2") guides with it, most of Tom's routers are 3612 and 3612C plus a few Hitachi and a Triton. For all but very small or trimming jobs it's like cars, you can never have too much power! I can, and often do small jobs with the big machine but I can't do BIG jobs with a small one. But, do bear in mind that a big single speed router kicks like a mule when started, so in my book soft start/variable speed is essential. Here endeth tomorrows lesson for Rusty!


Completely agree with ya here. :sold:


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I gained some foreward momentum today. And, by the way, I've got to where I can can make a sub base for any router/guide combination in about 20 minutes. I have PC style guides in both steel and brass, and a larger set of 1 1/2' brass guides.

Work has been pretty slow and I keep getting sent home early which puts a good size dent in the old pay check. So most of my money has been going to crazy luxury items like food, electricity, and fuel to get the kids to school. Last weekend I received a $75 Sears gift card as a late birthday gift (the day after the router combo $79 sale ended). Well today was payday so after work I headed to Sears, willing to pay the regular price since I was $75 ahead. While on my hands and knees trying to find one on the bottem shelf I spotted a box that was sealed with duct tape. I took it to the counter and asked if I could open it to make sure it was all there. The salesperson said he taped it up a week ago after showing it to someone else. Inside was that red headed step child of Bosch that I'd heard about. Looks like the 1617evs, and has many of the same features as my 1613. The salesman says "yea but the other one has lights". I said "but this is a Bosch" and when he checked the price it was on clearance for $119. So it came home with me. It's a 130.26620 2.25 HP variable speed and all the bases I've made for my 1613 fit it. And both bases have plenty of room for the large guides. The fixed base is capable of and includes a wrench for above table height adjustment. So it may end up in a table.

So I'm back on track to get started on some skis. And will do so as soon as I am able.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosch*



RustyW said:


> Well I gained some foreward momentum today. And, by the way, I've got to where I can can make a sub base for any router/guide combination in about 20 minutes. I have PC style guides in both steel and brass, and a larger set of 1 1/2' brass guides.
> 
> Work has been pretty slow and I keep getting sent home early which puts a good size dent in the old pay check. So most of my money has been going to crazy luxury items like food, electricity, and fuel to get the kids to school. Last weekend I received a $75 Sears gift card as a late birthday gift (the day after the router combo $79 sale ended). Well today was payday so after work I headed to Sears, willing to pay the regular price since I was $75 ahead. While on my hands and knees trying to find one on the bottem shelf I spotted a box that was sealed with duct tape. I took it to the counter and asked if I could open it to make sure it was all there. The salesperson said he taped it up a week ago after showing it to someone else. Inside was that red headed step child of Bosch that I'd heard about. Looks like the 1617evs, and has many of the same features as my 1613. The salesman says "yea but the other one has lights". I said "but this is a Bosch" and when he checked the price it was on clearance for $119. So it came home with me. It's a 130.26620 2.25 HP variable speed and all the bases I've made for my 1613 fit it. And both bases have plenty of room for the large guides. The fixed base is capable of and includes a wrench for above table height adjustment. So it may end up in a table.
> 
> So I'm back on track to get started on some skis. And will do so as soon as I am able.


I have the Bosch which is blue or gray I like it the best I have 2 PC690's Bosch for me It set's in the router work shop table Very easy to adjust That's what i like Enjoy del


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are great routers Rusty! Congrats on the new router and hope things pick up at work for you!

Corey


----------

